# Headset MMX 300 2. Gen Mikro klingt viel zu dumpf. Was tun?



## pifroggi (1. September 2017)

Hey liebes Forum!

Ich habe mir letztens das neue MMX 300 in der 2. Generation von beyerdynamic gekauft und heute habe ich es nun getestet. Leider ist mir dabei aufgefallen, dass das Mikro des MMX 300 (im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Logitech G35) zwar tiefe Geräusche gut aufnimmt, jedoch mit höheren nicht gut klar kommt. Außerdem ist das Hintergrundrauschen viel lauter und durch Rauschunterdrückung hört sich meine Stimme noch dumpfer an.

Das G35 ist ein USB-Mikro, daher lief es ohne Soundkarte.
Das neue MMX 300 läuft jetzt mit der Sound Blaster ZxR. Viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet diese leider auch nicht. Bild: http://i.imgur.com/khM6vhJ.png

Als Beispiel habe ich hier mal einen Audiotest hochgeladen:
Altes G35: Dropbox - Logitech G35 Test.wav
Neues MMX 300: Dropbox - MMX 300 2. Gen Test.wav

Wie man hier an den Waveformen der oben genannten Dateien sieht, sind zischende Geräusche wie "S"-Laute kaum beim MMX 300 vorhanden.
Bild: http://i.imgur.com/uZGx9vF.png

Hat jemand zufällig das selbe Headset und kann das bestätigen, oder hat jemand vielleicht eine Ahnung woran es liegen kann? Jegliche Hilfe/Ideen wären sehr hilfreich.  <3



Für den Stolzen Preis von 300€ (und 200€ für die Soundkarte) kommt mir das so vor als wäre da irgendetwas falsch...


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Headset MMX 300 2. Gen klingt viel zu dumpf. Kann man was tun?*

Ich hab CrystalVoice ativiert und Niose reduction angehackt das verhindert rauschen.Da sollte auch kein rauschen mehr vorhanden sein.
Nutze die vorgänger MMX 300 Costum Version.Warum haste den Microverstärker bis zum anschlag,brauchste nicht wenn alles richtig eigestellt ist?
Hab die günstiger Sound Blaster Z  retail zu info.

grüße Brex


----------



## pifroggi (1. September 2017)

*AW: Headset MMX 300 2. Gen klingt viel zu dumpf. Kann man was tun?*

Ich hatte ein wenig rumgespielt, laut der Meinung der Kollegen im Mumble würde es sich dadurch nicht ganz so extrem dumpf und "wie unter einer Decke" anhören. Wenn es aus ist, ist es noch ein wenig dumpfer als in der Aufnahme. Die Noise Reduction macht zwar das Rauschen weg, trägt jedoch dazu bei noch dumpfer zu sein.  :/
So ein Schieberegler für die Noise Reduction wäre ja praktisch.

Grüße,
pi


----------



## pifroggi (2. September 2017)

*AW: Headset MMX 300 2. Gen klingt viel zu dumpf. Kann man was tun?*

Kurzes Update:
Ich habe herausgefunden, dass das dumpfe Geräusch daran liegt, dass das Mikro des MMX 300 aus irgendwelchen Gründen nur bis Höhen von ca. 8000 Hz aufnimmt und dann dicht macht. Als Konsequenz hört es sich dumpf und wie "unter einer Decke" an.
Während mein altes G35 bei Tonhöhen bis zu unhörbaren 22000 Hz immernoch irgendetwas aufnimmt.

Hier auf diesem Bild gut zu sehen:
https://i.imgur.com/9tq1nrL.png
Schwarz bedeutet, da ist nichts aufgenommen.
(Zum Vergleich: Wenn ich jetzt beim G35 ungefähr den selben Bereich auswählen würde, der beim MMX 300 fehlt und ihn löschen würde, hört sich das G35 genau so dumpf an wie das MMX 300.)

In der Bedienungsanleitung des MMX 300 steht allerdings, dass das Mikro in einem Bereich von 30 bis 18000 Hz arbeitet, was mehr als genug sein sollte. Das bedeutet es wird also irgendwo nachträglich "beschnitten".
(Link zum Handbuch: http://www.beyerdynamic.de/shop/media/usermanual/MAN_MMX300_DE-EN_.pdf)

Habe außerdem mal die Onbourd Soundkarte ausprobiert. Ändert auch nichts daran.

Falls jemand irgendwelche Ideen/Vorschläge hat, das wäre extrem Hilfreich, da die Köpfhörer eine perfekte Audioqualität haben und sehr bequem sind. Daher würde ich sie nur ungern wieder umtauschen.

Falls ich noch weitere Sachen herausfinde melde ich mich erneut hier.


----------



## JackA (2. September 2017)

Mein Vorschlag wäre:
Anständiges Mikrofon mit anständigen Hifi-Kopfhörer, kommt dich wesentlich günstiger und du hast min. die gleiche Wiedergabequalität und die wesentlich bessere Aufnahmequalität.


----------



## Robstar85 (3. September 2017)

Hallo.
ich habe jetzt eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht. Ich war jetzt lange Zeit sehr zufrieden mit dem *Logitech G35*. Der Ton war für mich völlig in Ordnung. Mikrofon war top, kein rauschen, glasklare Stimme. sitzt bequem. keine Ahnung warum das in diesen HiFi Foren immer so verteufelt wird
Hab mir letzte Woche dann mal das *Beyerdynamic Custom Game* geholt.
Die Mikrofonaufnahmen sind total dumpf und basslastig. und es rauscht auch stark. Hab dann diverse Tests mit Mikroverstärkung und Rauschunterdrückung usw. gemacht. Alles nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend
 Allerdings benutze ich momentan nur den Onboard Sound vom ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming. Ich werde mir morgen mal eine externe Soundkarte holen. Ich hab erstmal die Creative Omni im Auge (vielleicht hat ja irgendwer noch einen besseren Vorschlag). mal schauen ob's dann besser wird. 
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## JackA (3. September 2017)

Das teuerste Headset kann nichts für, wenn ihr es falsch antreibt...


----------



## DominikTV (4. September 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Das teuerste Headset kann nichts für, wenn ihr es falsch antreibt...



Dann sag mal: Wie "treibt man es richtig an"? Deine Kommentare waren bisher bis auf "Kauf dir was anderes, was überhaupt nicht zu deinem Setup passt" und "Du machst alles falsch" nicht sonderlich hilfreich...


----------



## JackA (4. September 2017)

Es werden ja keine Vorlieben genannt und Einsatzgebiete und sonstige Kriterien, wie soll man hier Alternativen nennen....


----------



## Robstar85 (5. September 2017)

So ich hab jetzt das *Beyerdynamic Custom Game *mit der *Creative Omni* getestet. 
Das rauschen konnte damit beseitigt werden, allerdings hat sich damit das Mikro immernoch angehört als würde ich durch eine Wolldecke sprechen. Im Teamspeak haben sich alle beschwert wie ******** das klingt. Da das Mikrofon die selbe technischen Daten wie beim *MMX 300* hat, behaupte ich einfach mal, dass das auch die gleichen Mikros sind.
Mir hat das Beyerdynamic eh nicht wirklich gepasst. Habs zurück geschickt und mir ein *Sennheiser Game One* geholt. Zusammen mit der Omni gefällt mir das recht gut. Das Mikro ist immernoch eine Nuance tiefer als beim G35 aber völlig in Ordnung. Keine Ahnung ob das dem Themenersteller jetzt weiterhilft.




> Es werden ja keine Vorlieben genannt und Einsatzgebiete und sonstige Kriterien, wie soll man hier Alternativen nennen....




Dem Themenersteller gings in erster Linie auch nicht um Alternativen sondern warum sein Mikro so dumpf klingt.


----------



## pifroggi (6. September 2017)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen den Support von beyerdynamic angeschrieben und gefragt, was es denn damit auf sich hat. Leider noch keine Antwort erhalten. Falls noch was kommt sag ich Bescheid.
Falls nicht werde ich es wohl auch zurück schicken.

Danke Robstar, dann weiß ich ja schonmal, dass es nicht nur an mir liegt. 


Robstar85 schrieb:


> Im Teamspeak haben sich alle beschwert wie ******** das klingt.


 Hehe ja mir geht es ähnlich.

Ich denke es wird wohl am Headset liegen und nicht an irgendwelchen falschen Einstellungen oder so, jedoch würde es mich doch schon sehr interessieren, wieso das Mikro zwar bis 18000Hz aufnehmen kann, jedoch nur bis 8000Hz 
verwendet wird.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> Anständiges Mikrofon mit anständigen Hifi-Kopfhörer, kommt dich wesentlich günstiger und du hast min. die gleiche Wiedergabequalität und die wesentlich bessere Aufnahmequalität.



Sorry, das kommt für mich leider nicht in Frage.


----------



## JackA (6. September 2017)

wieso kommt das nicht in Frage?


----------



## pifroggi (7. September 2017)

Weil ich mich dafür zu viel bewege (ständig die Sitzposition ändere) und manchmal auch gerne durch den Raum wandere während ich mit jemandem rede. Ein Standmikro würde mich eventuell auch am anderen Ende des Raumes aufnehmen, allerdings dann auch sämtliche anderen Geräusche. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass ich es irgendwo hinstellen müsste/anbringen müsste wo es mich nicht stört. Ein Mikro direkt am Kopfhörer ist da für mich wesentlich komfortabler und praktischer als ein Mikro das anders klingt, nur wenn ich mich ein Meter zur Seite bewege.
Das sieht natürlich jeder anders und für manche ist ein Standmikro vielleicht praktischer, aber für mich ist das eher nichts.


----------



## JackA (8. September 2017)

Ne, da haste mich falsch verstanden.
Meine sowas wie nen Fidelio X2 mit V-Moda BoomPro


----------



## Stormado (8. September 2017)

Bei der Soundkarte war doch eigentlich ein kleines Mikrofon dabei. Nutz doch dieses.

Bei mir funzt das verdammt gut, selbst wenn dieses kleine Ding einen Meter weg liegt, die Leute verstehen mich sehr gut. Dann könntest du dein Headset zurückgeben und dir ein paar "normale" Hifi-Kopfhörer kaufen.


----------



## Creeju (15. Oktober 2017)

pifroggi schrieb:


> Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen den Support von beyerdynamic angeschrieben und gefragt, was es denn damit auf sich hat. Leider noch keine Antwort erhalten. Falls noch was kommt sag ich Bescheid.
> Falls nicht werde ich es wohl auch zurück schicken.
> 
> Danke Robstar, dann weiß ich ja schonmal, dass es nicht nur an mir liegt.
> ...



#Edit:
Mir war nach einem Mikrofontausch (1. Gen, kürzlich in Reparatur) auch aufgefallen, dass mein Mikrofon "plötzlich" nur noch bis 8000 Herz Ton aufnimmt. Nach einem Gegentest mit der Beyerdynamic USB-Soundkarte war der Schuldige aber auch schon gefunden.
Mal wieder ist es der ALC1150 und Asus' tolle Umsetzung dessen, die hier anscheinend abriegeln.  Die 29 Euro USB-Soundkarte von Beyerdynamic macht hier eine deutlich bessere Figur und mir sagt seit Monaten im TS natürlich keiner was... Nicht ganz ausschließen kann ich aber den Zusammenhang zwischen Mikrofontausch und Frequenzaufnahme, da mir heute ein langjähriger Kontakt mal gesagt hat, dass mein Mikrofon ziemlich dumpf klingt.
Die nächste dedizierte Soundkarte steht also wohl an. Und die wird dann erst mal ordentlich geprüft.

(Ach ja, der Service von Beyerdynamic ist immer noch konkurrenzlos m.M. nach)


----------



## krepieresel (8. Februar 2018)

Grüsse

Hat sich dieses Problem eigentlich mal gelöst oder hast du das Headset zurück geschickt? Habe nämlich das selbe Problem, auch mit dem MMX 300 2. gen. Habe mir 2 billig USB Soundkarten geholt um das Mikro über diese laufen zu lassen, hat nichts geholfen, ich höre mich im Teamspeak und auch bei OBS aufnahmen komplett dumpf an. Meine Standard Soundkarte, die Soundblaster Z, dort ist das Ergebnis mit dem MMX 300 zwar "in Ordnung" aber man hört deutlich das es dumpfer ist als mein Sennheiser Game Zero. Wenn ich das Game Zero über die Soundblaster Z laufen lasse höre ich mich glasklar an sowohl im Teamspeak, als auch via OBS. Das Game zero hat mir von der Abschirmung und wegen den ledernen Ohrenpolster überhaupt nicht gepasst. Nun habe ich das Problem mit dem Mirko welches mich wirklich sehr belastet. Falls da einer jetzt ne Lösung gefunden hat wäre ich demjenigen sehr dankbar :/


----------



## cryon1c (8. Februar 2018)

Wie wäre es mal mit halbwegs professionellem Equipment wenn man OBS verwendet (also streamen oder aufnehmen ist hier egal, wobei streamen natürlich ohne Nachbearbeitung auskommt)?

Die Soundkarte oder ein Mischpult etc sind extrem wichtig.
Wie vorhin bereits gesagt wurde, bringt dir das beste Headset nix wenn du das Teil an irgendwelche Grütze anschließt.

Um ein Mikrofon ordentlich zu betreiben, wird entweder ein gutes Mischpult mit ordentlichen Preamps darin gebraucht oder ein guter Mic-Preamp oder ein AudioInterface. So wird das ganze schon seeeeeeeeeeeehr lange geregelt, so stimmt auch Beyerdynamic seine Hardware ab - wenn diese in einem anständigen Gerät steckt, funktioniert alles.

Ich empfehle z.B. das Yamaha AG-03 für den kleinen Streamer daheim, das Ding ist günstig, klein genug, sieht nicht all zu brutal aus und hat vor allem auch 3,5mm Jacks damit man nicht mit Adaptern rumeiern muss - es geht also alles, vom einfachsten 3,5mm Jack aufm Headset bis hin zum dicken XLR Mikro mit 48V Phantomspeisung.

Hab extra mal n kleines Video für solche Fälle gemacht:
YouTube

Da hört man verschiedene Mikrofone, unter anderem ein sehr günstiges Samson und das originale HyperX Cloud an dem besagten AG-03 Mixer. Wirst dich wundern wie brauchbar ein Mikrofon auf einem 50€-Headset klingt und dein Beyerdynamic ist da wesentlich besser und näher dran am Kondensatormikro.


----------



## krepieresel (10. Februar 2018)

für mich ist halt einfach unverständlich wie an meiner soundblaster Z das micro dumpf klingen kann, die soundkarte ist ja jetzt auch nicht der vollste billigmüll. die dürfte preislich immernoch im 3 stelligen euro bereich liegen. ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das ich ein mischpult kaufen muss um ein gaming headset zu betreiben.  :/ werd es wohl einfach zurückschicken. danke für die hilfe trotzdem cryon1c.


----------



## cryon1c (10. Februar 2018)

krepieresel schrieb:


> für mich ist halt einfach unverständlich wie an meiner soundblaster Z das micro dumpf klingen kann, die soundkarte ist ja jetzt auch nicht der vollste billigmüll. die dürfte preislich immernoch im 3 stelligen euro bereich liegen. ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das ich ein mischpult kaufen muss um ein gaming headset zu betreiben.  :/ werd es wohl einfach zurückschicken. danke für die hilfe trotzdem cryon1c.



Fast alle Soundkarten die am PC im Mainstream-Bereich verkauft werden, sind auf eines ausgelegt - Ausgänge. 5.1, 7.1, bis zu 600Ohm blahrg (ist ja alles nicht verkehrt), an dem Mikrofoneingang wird aber hart gespart, der ist minimal besser als Onboard auf Motherboards die genau so viel kosten wie die Soundkarte selbst. Hast du erstmal ein Mischpult oder ein ordentliches Audio Interface und ein vernünftiges Mikrofon, dann merkst du den Unterschied erst richtig. 

Mein Kondensatormikro kostete 20€ gebraucht mit Spinne. 119€ für Mischpult. Und vll noch 50€ fürs Zubehör wie Kabel, Mikrofonständer (habe mehrere), Popfilter, Gewindeadapter etc. Das ist für ein Setup was mir locker 10 Jahre dienen wird, mehr als angemessen. Audio veraltet praktisch nicht im Gegensatz zur restlichen Hardware, deswegen verstehe ich die Leute nicht die sich so nen Rotz wie die Soundblaster kaufen. ASUS hat ja wenigstens n paar vernünftige Soundkarten, die kosten aber genau so viel wie vernünftige Audio Interfaces, die nehmen sich da nicht viel. 

Wie das HyperX Cloud bei mir klingt, hast du ja gehört. Und den Vegleich zu anderen Mikrofonen die alle recht billig sind (keines davon über 50€). Ich habe noch ein Rode Mikro, passt aber nicht so zu meiner Stimme wie das Recording Tools - Preis ist nicht alles  Setze dich bitte mit dem Thema ein wenig auseinander, dann sparst du dir den Ärger und die teuren Fehlkäufe (hinweis, das Beyerdynamic Headset ist kein Fehlkauf, die Dinger sind jeden Cent wert wenn man unbedingt ein Headset will - ansonsten tun das die Kopfhörer von denen genau so).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2018)

Das, was cryon1c sagt.

Als Ergänzung würde ich noch das Behringer Xenyx 302 USB hinzufügen. Nicht gerade ein Meisterwerk an Technik, bietet dafür aber einen durchaus sehr brauchbaren Eingang für 3,5mm Klinkenmikros.
_Podcastage_ hat den Input einmal freundlicherweise durchgemessen und dabei 4,5V protokolliert. Gegenüber den teilweise deutlich unter 3V, die die üblichen Onboards so liefern, ergibt sich da schon ein merklicher Unterschied.
Je höher die Spannung, desto höher der übertragene Pegel und desto höher theoretisch auch der Rauschabstand.

Einige USB-Adapter für ein paar Euro liefen ähnliche Ergebnisse.
Allerdings hast du da auch deutlich häufiger Probleme mit der schwankenden Fertigungsgüte. Je nach Fertigungszeitpunkt bzw. Verfügbarkeit der Bauteile werden da auch schonmal deutlich schlechtere Chips verbaut, die sich gegenüber Onboard kaum noch absetzen.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## JackA (10. Februar 2018)

Hier stand Mist. Sorry . Thread verwechselt.


----------



## Reudiga (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo, auch ich habe das selbe Problem. Mein Ton ist mega dumpf, so als würde man unter der Decke liegen und dort reden oder sich einwenig die Nase zuhalten oder so... Wenn ich Youtube Videos schaue darüber, die haben alle ne mega gute Qualität beim Mikro.

Habe eine Sound Blaster Z... alles deaktiviert und dennoch so miserabel der Ton... Aber woran liegt das?
Gibt es schon Infos bzgl der 8000Hz, wie man das hinbekommt das wirklich 18000Hz genutzt werden?


----------



## cryon1c (5. Mai 2018)

Reudiga schrieb:


> Hallo, auch ich habe das selbe Problem. Mein Ton ist mega dumpf, so als würde man unter der Decke liegen und dort reden oder sich einwenig die Nase zuhalten oder so... Wenn ich Youtube Videos schaue darüber, die haben alle ne mega gute Qualität beim Mikro.
> 
> Habe eine Sound Blaster Z... alles deaktiviert und dennoch so miserabel der Ton... Aber woran liegt das?
> Gibt es schon Infos bzgl der 8000Hz, wie man das hinbekommt das wirklich 18000Hz genutzt werden?



Na onboard wirst du wohl haben, schon mal da reingesteckt?
Schlechte Mikrofonpreamps rauschen, haben eine hohe Latenz und haben keine wirkliche Verstärkung (deswegen dreht man den Gain weiter auf und erhält noch mehr rauschen), aber das sie den Frequenzgang abschneiden, das ist mir selbst bei billigsten 1,99€-Soundkarten ala USB-Stick nicht passiert, so was geht praktisch nicht wenns nicht defekt ist. 

Wie ich hier bereits X mal geschrieben habe - Soundblaster raus, woanders testen (bestenfalls da wo man garantiert brauchbaren Klang und gute Verstärkung bekommt). Funktioniert das Mikro da wie es soll - Soundblaster in den Eleketroschrott geben. Funktioniert das Mikro dort nicht wie es soll > als Kopfhörer nutzen und sich n vernünftiges Mikrofon holen oder Beyerdynamic hauen, die haben verdammt guten Support und sind hier ansässig, das Headset muss nicht um die halbe Welt dafür.

Warum machen es die Leute sich so schwer?

Soundblaster sind seit den 90ern absolut unbrauchbar geworden.


----------



## pifroggi (6. Mai 2018)

Um meine Geschichte mit dem MMX 300 hier abzuschließen:

Also ich habe das Headset umtauschen lassen, dadurch habe ich das Problem mit den nur 8000Hz lösen können. (War wohl defekt)
Die Qualität war durch das volle Spektrum schon mal wesentlich besser, jedoch mir immer noch nicht gut genug und dumpf war es weiterhin genau so. Daher habe ich es dann nach Monaten zurückgeschickt. Nun habe ich das GSP600 von Sennheiser getestet und oh mein Gott das Mikrofon ist meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich schlecht und ich klinge so als hätte ich meine Nase zu. Nach fast einem Jahr habe ich also immer noch nicht das perfekte Headset mit guten Mikro für mich entdeckt. Bis jetzt war vom Mikrofon her nichts besser als mein 700 Jahre altes G35 von Logitech. Ist nur leider ein USB Headset und die Kopfhörer sind auch nicht die besten davon.

Eigentlich dachte ich, ich hätte bereits geschrieben, dass ich es zurück geschickt habe, aber dem war wohl nicht so. 

Grüße!


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2018)

pifroggi schrieb:


> Um meine Geschichte mit dem MMX 300 hier abzuschließen:
> 
> Also ich habe das Headset umtauschen lassen, dadurch habe ich das Problem mit den nur 8000Hz lösen können. (War wohl defekt)
> Die Qualität war durch das volle Spektrum schon mal wesentlich besser, jedoch mir immer noch nicht gut genug und dumpf war es weiterhin genau so. Daher habe ich es dann nach Monaten zurückgeschickt. Nun habe ich das GSP600 von Sennheiser getestet und oh mein Gott das Mikrofon ist meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich schlecht und ich klinge so als hätte ich meine Nase zu. Nach fast einem Jahr habe ich also immer noch nicht das perfekte Headset mit guten Mikro für mich entdeckt. Bis jetzt war vom Mikrofon her nichts besser als mein 700 Jahre altes G35 von Logitech. Ist nur leider ein USB Headset und die Kopfhörer sind auch nicht die besten davon.
> ...



Das zurückschicken vom MMX 300 war ein Fehler. Es hat nicht das beste Mikrofon, aber ein sehr gutes, es gibt nur ein Paar Headsets die bessere Mikrofone dranhaben (z.B. AudioTechnica), die sind aber gleich teuer und auch nicht wesentlich besser - den Ärger hättest du dir sparen können.
Bitte, bitte hör auf die Headsets in irgendwelche Grütze zu stecken, auch das beste Mikrofon wie ein dickes Neumann für 5000€ wird ******* klingen, wenn man es in ******* reinsteckt auf deutsch gesagt. 
Mikrofone sind heutzutage schon so gut ausgereift das selbst die Mittelklasse absolut vernünftig klingt und nur für spezielle Anwendungen wie Gesang, Podcasts oder Livestreaming was besseres ran sollte. 
Mit der Hardware wie sie bei dir existiert, wirst du mit keinem Mikrofon glücklich, weil das einfach NICHT GEHT, warum versuchen die Leute auf Krampf irgendwie guten Sound aus Sachen zu holen die das einfach nicht können?

Ein günstiges AudioInterface oder ein Mischpult was weit weniger kostet als das MMX300 würde den Klang deutlich aufwerten.

Ich habe hier doch ein Video verlinkt wie was klingt. Da waren Sachen drin wie ein Recording Tools MC200 (Neupreis ~60€, speziell für meine Stimme geholt), Samson Q7 (NP ~30€ + Kabel, net die Welt), das iRig Lavalier Mic (NP ~50€ - für Smartphones gedacht) und das HyperX Cloud 1 was den schlechtesten Klang hatte, aber immer noch wesentlich besser war als bei vielen die bessere Headsets haben. Warum klingen die Mikrofone wie sie eben im Video klingen? Na weil ich die nicht da reinstecke, wo sie nicht klingen.

Audio ist nicht immer einfach zu verstehen, aber einige Sachen sind klar - billige Grütze hilft keinem und es gibt so viel Schrott auf dem Markt wie nirgendwo anders, gerade weil Audio so funktioniert und nicht immer einfach zu verstehen ist. 
Bei einem TV oder Monitor sieht man das sofort wenn da was nicht stimmt, bei Soundkarten etc. - nicht.


----------



## dRaMaTiC (19. Mai 2018)

Hey, 

habe mir vor kurzem auch das MMX 300 Gen. 2 zugelegt, da das vorherige Sennheiser Game PC 360 nach fast 10 Jahren doch seine Macken bekam (defektes Poti). Das Mikrofon des MMX 300  klingt im Vergleich zum Sennheiser wirklich dumpfer. Nun hatte ich schon überlegt mir das von cryon1c  empfohlene Mischpult Yamaha AG03 zuzulegen, was aktuell bei Amazon auch um 20% reduziert ist (113  € anstatt 142 €). Allerdings scheue ich die Investition noch aus dem Grund, da ich nicht genau weiß was man mit so einem Mischpult noch so anfangen kann. Bin weder Streamer, noch Youtuber noch Musiker. Fände es aber schon nett, wenn meine Stimme klarer rüberkommt (Teamspeak).  Angeschlossen ist das Mic an einer Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS, das Headset  selbst am FiiO E10K.

Also gibt mir das Mischpult noch weitere Vorteile die eine Kauf rechtfertigen und sollte ich es erstmal mit einem neuen Mainboard versuchen? Die aktuellen Mainboards sollen an sich ja schon gute Soundlösungen bieten, habe ich gelesen.

Thx


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2018)

dRaMaTiC schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe mir vor kurzem auch das MMX 300 Gen. 2 zugelegt, da das vorherige Sennheiser Game PC 360 nach fast 10 Jahren doch seine Macken bekam (defektes Poti). Das Mikrofon des MMX 300  klingt im Vergleich zum Sennheiser wirklich dumpfer. Nun hatte ich schon überlegt mir das von cryon1c  empfohlene Mischpult Yamaha AG03 zuzulegen, was aktuell bei Amazon auch um 20% reduziert ist (113  € anstatt 142 €). Allerdings scheue ich die Investition noch aus dem Grund, da ich nicht genau weiß was man mit so einem Mischpult noch so anfangen kann. Bin weder Streamer, noch Youtuber noch Musiker. Fände es aber schon nett, wenn meine Stimme klarer rüberkommt (Teamspeak).  Angeschlossen ist das Mic an einer Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS, das Headset  selbst am FiiO E10K.
> 
> ...



Selbst die besten Boards für 500+ Teuros sind mit beschissenen Soundkarten ausgestattet. 
Das Board würde ich niemals tauschen, da es tausende externe Lösungen gibt die mindestens genau so klingen, aber weniger kosten und mehrere PC-Generationen überleben.

Was würde dir das Yamaha AG-03 bringen?

Analoge Regler. Ich kann nicht ohne. Lautstärke für praktisch alles wird an dem Ding geregelt.
Optionen für mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig, egal ob Ein- oder Ausgang. Wenn du z.B. eine große Anlage hast und Kopfhörer und das ständige umstecken oder umschalten nervt? Nicht mit dem Mischpult.
XLR mit 48V und Hi-Z Eingang (hochohmiger Eingang). Das erste bringt dir die Option, alle analogen Mikrofone zu benutzen, falls du magst, inc. großer Studiomikrofone die Phantomspeisung erfordern. Das zweite ist für die E-Gitarre gedacht, die man sonst auch nicht ohne weiteres an den PC bekommt.
Dazu sind Mischpulte sehr robust, liefern ordentlich Pegel für die Kopfhörer, sind auch nützlich wenn man einen Synthie daheim stehen hat oder was anderes was man halt so besitzt an Klangerzeugern. Auch Konsoleros mögen diese, wenn sie XYZ Konsolen besitzen - kenne genug die bis zu 8 Konsolen über ein günstiges Mischpult jagen (naja bis 300€) weil man da NIE was umstecken muss.

Da ich gar keinen Plan habe, was bei dir existiert und ans Mischpult kann, kann ich auch nix für oder gegen sagen.
Was ich aber sagen kann - deine FiiO E10K ist ausreichend. Und auch die Soundblaster sollte reichen. Steck das Mikro doch erstmal onboard und nimm was auf, dann mit der Soundblaster, vergleiche das mal - es WIRD Unterschiede geben. 
Bestellen und zurücksenden ist zwar pfuj, aber auch eine Option - vor allem weil ein Mischpult robust ist und generell die Käufer nicht viel dagegen haben wenn diese mal ausgepackt und getestet wurden, sind ja keine Unterhosen. Das ist dir überlassen 

Das billigste Pult wäre so was wie das Behringer Xenyx 302, mit USB versteht sich.


----------



## dRaMaTiC (19. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank erstmal für deine ausführliche Antwort, cryon1c. Das der Onboard Sound nicht das Gelbe von Ei ist, ist mir mittlerweile auch klar. Ein neues Mainboard wird auch erst beim nächsten Upgrade gekauft, was noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr bis ein Jahr dauern kann. 

Wäre es möglich ein  Sennheiser HD 650 und das MMX 300 gleichzeitig an das Yamaha A03 Mischpult anzuschließen und zu regeln? Das wäre zumindest ein weiterer Punkt für einen Kauf. Ausprobieren geht zwar, bin da aber auch kein Freund vom auspacken und zurückschicken.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Mai 2018)

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht so sicher, ob die 3,5mm Inputs der Einsteigermixer wirklich merklich besser sind als das, was man mit einer 10 Euro USB-SoKa so bekommt. Beim Mixer zahlst du für die Gesamtheit der Komponenten, die du beim Einsatz eines Headsets jedoch gar nicht benötigst.
Ein nettes Schmankerl wäre vielleicht der eingebaute EQ. Mit dem könnte man die dumpfe Grundabstimmung des Mikros ausgleichen. Ansonsten hält sich der Nutzen für die meisten Anwender jedoch in Grenzen.

Anspruchsvolle Kopfhörer gehören übrigens an einen KHV oder eine DAC/AMP Kombi, nicht an den Klinken-Ausgang eines Mixers!


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2018)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich bin mir immer noch nicht so sicher, ob die 3,5mm Inputs der Einsteigermixer wirklich merklich besser sind als das, was man mit einer 10 Euro USB-SoKa so bekommt. Beim Mixer zahlst du für die Gesamtheit der Komponenten, die du beim Einsatz eines Headsets jedoch gar nicht benötigst.
> Ein nettes Schmankerl wäre vielleicht der eingebaute EQ. Mit dem könnte man die dumpfe Grundabstimmung des Mikros ausgleichen. Ansonsten hält sich der Nutzen für die meisten Anwender jedoch in Grenzen.
> 
> Anspruchsvolle Kopfhörer gehören übrigens an einen KHV oder eine DAC/AMP Kombi, nicht an den Klinken-Ausgang eines Mixers!



Wenns um 600Ohm-Kopfhörer geht, ja. Aber glaub mir, die Mischpulte liefern weit besseren Sound als man denkt, das Yamaha hat ein ordentliches AudioInterface verbaut an dem die besagte Klinke hängt, übrigens in 6,3mm und 3,5mm. Ich höre mit meinen Beyerdynamic 770 Pro 250Ohm absolut keinen Unterschied zu meinem AudioInterface (Phase X64 USB was noch die legendären Terratec-Teile drin hat!). Man darf halt nicht die 39,99-Mischpulte kaufen, dann wirds auch was mit brauchbarem Klang


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Mai 2018)

Kannst du zufällig was über die Ausgangsimpedanz der Kopfhörerbuchsen sagen?
Habe dazu bisher nirgends Dokumentationen gefunden.

Plug-in Power kriegt man beim AG03 übrigens nur über den 3,5mm Input. Die 6,3mm sind nur Line bzw. High-Z.

Ansonsten könnte man eigentlich auch ein U-Phoria UMC22  für rund 32 Euro nehmen und das Headset-Mikro per Rode VXLR+ (etwa 25 Euro) anschließen.
Die auf Plug-in Power konvertierte Phantomspeisung dürfte ebenfalls deutlich bessere Ergebnisse als ein Onboard-Controller bieten.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2018)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Kannst du zufällig was über die Ausgangsimpedanz der Kopfhörerbuchsen sagen?
> Habe dazu bisher nirgends Dokumentationen gefunden.
> 
> Plug-in Power kriegt man beim AG03 übrigens nur über den 3,5mm Input. Die 6,3mm sind nur Line bzw. High-Z.
> ...



Nein keine Daten die nicht im Datenblatt stehen. Ausgangsleistung ist aber ausreichend um taub zu werden 

Plug-In Power braucht man ja auch nicht, nie und niemals. 
Wird im professionellen Audiobereich nicht benutzt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Mai 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Plug-In Power braucht man ja auch nicht, nie und niemals.
> Wird im professionellen Audiobereich nicht benutzt.


Ist unter Gamern allerdings gang und gäbe.
Siehe Threadersteller 

Abgesehen davon gibt es auch T-Power.
Auch im Profi-Bereich wird nicht immer mit 48V gearbeitet. Ist insbesondere mobil nicht immer sinnvoll.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ausgangsleistung ist aber ausreichend um taub zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gemeint war ja eigentlich die Ausgangsimpedanz...


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2018)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ist unter Gamern allerdings gang und gäbe.
> Siehe Threadersteller
> 
> Abgesehen davon gibt es auch T-Power.
> ...



Mobil hat man auch seine Akkugerätschaften die 48V liefern, sollte man die brauchen. Und wo ne Steckdose ist, da ist auch genug Saft um ein Mischpult zu betreiben was alle Probleme löst. Das Yamaha bei mir kommt übrigens wunderbar mit 5V von der Powerbank aus und liefern 48V dabei fürs Mikro, gibt keinen Unterschied zum regulären USB-Betrieb. Da sind wir schon lange drüber, selbst field recording geht heutzutage dank 50.000 Powerbanks locker den halben Tag ohne einen Schubkarren mit Akkus.

Und Ausgangsimpedanz gibts bei dem Mischpult nicht zum nachlesen irgendwo, hab auch nix zum nachmessen hier.
Ist auch relativ egal, das ist kein dicker Headphone-Amp, das Teil ist dazu da, guten Sound für alle Fälle und an jedem Ort zu liefern, egal was drin steckt, ist für mich das beste kleine Mischpult was ich kenne. 
Generell gehe ich nicht in die HiFi-Ecke, sondern mehr in die Studio-Ecke, wo man richtig guten, neutralen Klang bekommt für vergleichbar wenig Geld, dafür ohne Surround, HDMI und anderem Gelöte was nie gebraucht wurde. Und dazu habe ich noch Plattenspieler die ich gerne direkt an die Soundkarte anschließe - finde mir mal ne gute mit Phono-Verstärkern an Bord (bitte 2x Stereo dran, gleichzeitig benutzbar!) - da suchst du dir nen Wolf, die gibt's in der Natur so gut wie nicht xD


----------



## dRaMaTiC (25. Mai 2018)

Hier mal ein bisschen Feedback:
Habe das Yamaha AG03 nun im Einsatz. Mikrofon Gain steht auf 6, der Schieberegel auf +-0 und COMP/HQ ist aktiv. Gerade letzteres bringt die gewünschte Verbesserung mit. Leider gibt es keinen Schalte um das Kopfhörer Ausgangssignal entweder am 3.5 Klinge oder 6,3-mm auszugeben, so hat die 3.5 Buchse immer Vorrang und der Stecker muss manuell entfernt werden.  Schade auch das der AUX Eingang ausschließlich für Apple Produkten gedacht ist.  Werde mit der Software AG DSP die Tage noch ein wenig rum probieren.  Bisher gefällt mir das Mischpult ganz gut. Hauptziel ist zumindest erreicht. Alles weitere wird sich wohl ergeben.

Kann ich mit dem FiiO E10k jetzt eigentlich noch was anfangen, vielleicht irgendwie dazwischen schalten?  Danke übrigens für die ganzen Tipps und die Hilfestellungen


----------



## cryon1c (25. Mai 2018)

Naja FiiO E10k ist nicht viel besser als das Mischpult was die Klangqualität angeht, in dem Mischpult ist ein gutes AudioInterface verbaut, das ist kein Billigschrott  AUX geht mit allem, das ist ein analoger 3,5mm Eingang, nix Apple.
Und was die Kopfhörerbuchse angeht - das ist so geplant, die sollen nicht zusammen funktionieren. Willste mehrere Kopfhörer dran haben, gibt es gute und günstige Kopfhörerverstärker die man dann einfach am Ausgang vom Mischpult anschließen kann, aber gebraucht wird so was bei normalen Leuten eher nicht  
Was du also mit der FiiO noch machst, ist dir überlassen. Es macht auf jeden Fall keinen Sinn, das Signal von dort über das Mischpult zu schleifen. Ebay würde ich sagen wenn sich keine Verwendung dafür findet. Oder an Verwandte verschenken die noch irgendwelche Grütze benutzen zum befeuern der Kopfhörer bei sich.


----------



## Onkelchen1337 (29. Dezember 2018)

ich habe auch das Problem das ich sehr dumpf rüber komme im TS und allgemein. 
habe das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (Modell 2013 600Ohm) und befeuer diese mit der Sound BlasterX AE-5, denke das es vllt nur irgendwelche Einstellungen sind, die sich mir aber nicht erschließen. habe schon sehr viel rum getestet.
ich kann das dumpfe raus nehmen wen ich den haken bei "Hintergrundgeräusche entfernen" raus nehme, doch dann ist ein ist ein relativ lautes rauschen im Hintergrund.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Dezember 2018)

Onkelchen1337 schrieb:


> ich habe auch das Problem das ich sehr dumpf rüber komme im TS und allgemein.
> habe das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (Modell 2013 600Ohm) und befeuer diese mit der Sound BlasterX AE-5, denke das es vllt nur irgendwelche Einstellungen sind, die sich mir aber nicht erschließen. habe schon sehr viel rum getestet.
> ich kann das dumpfe raus nehmen wen ich den haken bei "Hintergrundgeräusche entfernen" raus nehme, doch dann ist ein ist ein relativ lautes rauschen im Hintergrund.



Finde raus was rauscht, schmeiß es weg. Ernsthaft  Man kann dagegen kämpfen, aber bei so einer Preisklasse sollte ein klares Signal ankommen, egal wie.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Dezember 2018)

Wäre nicht der erste Fall. Die AE-5 soll wohl nicht gerade den besten Eingang haben. Führt dann dazu, dass die Rauschreduzierung aktiviert werden muss, welche wiederum auch die Stimme breitbandig beschneidet.

Da hilft eigentlich nur eins:
Widerruf. Und zwar mit Angabe, dass der Eingang unbrauchbar ist.

Creative selbst scheint wegen solchen Problemen leider keinen Handlungsbedarf zu sehen.
Soll man halt die Rauschunterdrückung aktivieren... ja, super


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2018)

Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Creative-Produkte schon seit Ewigkeiten, die waren eigentlich durchgehend brauchbar bis gut, da rauscht nix, selbst wenn man das Teil noch auf +6dB prügelt. 
Das ist jetzt keine Profi-Soundkarte (die eigentlich Audio Interface heißen würde in dem Fall), aber ist mehr als ausreichend für das was gebraucht wird. Auch die 600Ohm befeuern am Ausgang. Der Mikrofoneingang ist auch supi.


----------



## Onkelchen1337 (31. Dezember 2018)

ich muss dazu erwähnen das es wohl nach dem Format C: schlimmer geworden ist bzw da erst wirklich zur Geltung gekommen ist.


----------

